# Cause of death?



## msummersUK (Dec 13, 2015)

One of my budgies recently passed away, however I'm not entirely sure why, but my guess is old age.

When we bought him, the shop owner said he was older than the other budgies there, but didn't specify by how much. When we got him, he seemed happy, excitable and healthy.

However after a few months, he began to change. He started slouching and drooping his head a lot more often. He would barely ever fly, instead clambering weakly around the cage. He also had problems with his ventilation (or "bum" to be specific). It got very dirty, as if he had been constipated.

Then one day, I found alive, but lying on the cage floor. I took him out and cleaned him up, but about 30 minutes later, he had died.

Has anyone got any idea of what happened to him? His diet was good - plain seed by the company Trill, fresh water, and we'd often feed him sweetcorn and other fruit and veg edible by budgies.

We also have 2 other budgies, but they are younger. They seem happy and healthy, although one of them would often climb on his back.

Has anyone got an idea of what happened to him? Was it just old age and his body breaking down, or was it some form of illness?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie. 
Unfortunately, there is no real way for anyone to be able to tell you what caused your budgie's death. Anything you may be told would be a guess on the part of the person giving their opinion. The only way to know for certain would have been to have a necropsy done by an Avian Vet after your budgie passed.

At this point, I would advise you concentrate on ensuring your two budgies are as healthy and happy as possible. :hug:

At the first sign of any illness, it is important to have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet. Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum. You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!


I'm so sorry you lost your boy  It sounds like he was well cared for and it is possible it was old age if the pet store owner couldn't remember how long he'd been there and he wasn't young at all (no barring on forehead, mature cere, developed irises). 

However, Deb is right, it really could have been anything. 

I hope your other budgies are doing well and we'd love to see pictures of them when you get a chance!

Hope to see you around  

:wave:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Without having a necropsy done you wont know.

Was he ever disease tested to rule out underlying diseases?

Trill is not an ideal seed mix to be feeding though.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little budgie.


----------

